# Had the worst guide this weekend..........



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

that's a sweet report... you hang out with your Guide more than your girlfriend! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report! ;D Hope that guide didn't charge you their typical rate...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if your having guide problems i might be able to get mine to spend sometime with you, he's not cheap but you do get what you pay for   ;D







[/img]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

This guy just keeps running me in the bushes.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pictorial, great captions!


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all, that was her first boat trip!

mtd885, I hope those are polarized!


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes they are and so are mine


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats really awesome mtd. That pic made my day


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent report, looks like a good day!

My buddy's not much of a guide, but a hell of a shop foreman...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I've met that guide. Can't fish worth a damn, but has a pleasant personality.


----------

